# How much does AC cost?



## Xeans (Jan 7, 2009)

Heyo there,
I was just wondering exactly how much money I should be stashing for AC, my travel expenses are covered so now I'm wondering about food/registration/what-have-you
What do you find a good amount to take with you to AC?


----------



## ChapperIce (Jan 7, 2009)

If you pre-register, I think it's $40, and it's $50 if you register when you get their. That's on the website, so double check that O^O

I'm also curious of what I should be taking, so I'm glad you asked this because I meant to but kept forgetting.


----------



## net-cat (Jan 7, 2009)

Assuming travel and room arrangements are take care of, I can usually do AC on about $200.

You can do it on less if you do things like pack sandwiches instead of eating out.

You'll need more if you plan to get anything more than the occasional print, though, in terms of art.


----------



## ChapperIce (Jan 7, 2009)

net-cat said:


> Assuming travel and room arrangements are take care of, I can usually do AC on about $200.
> 
> You can do it on less if you do things like pack sandwiches instead of eating out.
> 
> You'll need more if you plan to get anything more than the occasional print, though, in terms of art.




I feel bad that I had really dirty thoughts when I read your comment....


Where does your $200 go to? That's what I'm having trouble with.. It's easier to know what to bring if you know everything you have to pay for.


----------



## Skulldog (Jan 7, 2009)

If you don't plan to buy ANY art, commissions or con related memorabilia, you can easily  just bring enough money to cover food for the weekend. 

Assume you'll be buying at least two good, full meals each day, and perhaps bring energy bars and bagels for a breakfast snack. I never recommend trying to eat nothing by ramen and chips at a con, you'll find yourself feeling pretty worn out and even sick by the end.

AC has a large number of cheap places to each within a few block of con space. Usually $5-$7 a meal. I find I was spending $30 or less a day to eat, and eat well.

I'd always bring an extra $40-$60 as emergency money, you never know if something might come up that requires it.

Other than the travel expensive, food, and whatever spending money you want to use in the Dealer's Den, Artist Alley or Artshow, there really aren't any extra, hidden costs.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 7, 2009)

*Room* (The 14% tax are not included in these rates.)
$115-$120 a night for a standard room.
$250-$480 a night for a suite.

*Registration*
$25 for a one day pass
$40 for a regular membership
$90 for a sponsorship (gifts)
$175 for a super sponsorship (gifts + perks + dinner)

The memberships only apply for pre-registration which ends January 31st, 2009. After this period, it will be $45 for regular until the convention starts where it will be $50 at the door. If you wish to attend the dinner you must pre-register.

*Food*
$5-$75 per person per meal
$7-$15 per person per cocktail

If you do not drink, you should plan to spend at least $50 a day on food stuffs. It is better to overestimate than underestimate here.

*Personal Expenses*
Depends on what kind of person you are. It is possible to spend anywhere from nothing to a few thousand.




I guess spending-wise I'm a bit of an outlier. Usually when I attend I treat it like a vacation, which means I go through quite a bit. Although I very rarely if ever buy anything furry related.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 7, 2009)

Remember, though, you can severely cut the price of a room if you find roommates. If you get a room with two beds, rent it out to another person for half the cost, or even further divide the cost by renting floor space, which most furries are okay with. If you find one that isn't, keep looking - there's over 2000 furs there, you'll find one who isn't picky.

That being said, make sure you and any other roommates are okay financially if one of your mates backs out before you can find someone else.

As for food, here's what I do and it saves a ton of money: buy a cooler, fill it with ice (which is free at almost every hotel I've been to). Buy bologna or whatever lunch meat you like, some cheese, condiments, drinks, and shove them all in the cooler. Buy bread, too, of course. You're all set - just eat sandwiches all weekend. Costs about 15$ for food for an entire weekend, as long as you don't mind eating only sandwiches. Of course, if your budget allows, go out and eat once in a while, too.

Also, another problem that many people don't think of but can really put a dent in your money - ATM Fees. Since almost all dealers and artists don't take cards, you'll need cash, which means trips to the ATM. When you go to get money from the ATM, make sure you get all that you'll need to minimize the amount of times you need to use it, and thus lower your fees.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 7, 2009)

Xeans said:


> Heyo there,
> I was just wondering exactly how much money I should be stashing for AC, my travel expenses are covered so now I'm wondering about food/registration/what-have-you
> What do you find a good amount to take with you to AC?


Between hotel and con reg, about $200 to 250. Add another $50 or so for food (depending on how you budget). AC is a little more expensive than most cons, but not too bad. Especially if you plan ahead.

The only downside of AnthroCon this year is that it's on July 4th weekend. Depending on where you're travelling from and what days there may be some potentially hefty travel fees associated (mostly due to airline travel). Panzer was looking into it and his tickets cost more than 50% more for that weekend due to the holiday rush. But again, it all depends on what routes you're travelling. If you budget it right and have flexable travel times/dates it won't be too bad.

Myself... I'm getting two rooms at AC completely free this year (woot!). Makes it easier on me. I just have to deal with the drive and traffic.


----------



## STrRedWolf (Jan 10, 2009)

I used to budget $1000 for AC for the "hard stuff".  Now it's $2000 for everything.

Travel is roughly $200-$300 from BWI Airport in Maryland, depending on the carrier.  Southwest is big here and for a no-thrills flight that takes 30-40 minutes, not bad.  Check bags, though, may add more fees. 

The hotel room is running roughly $120, and it's usually worth comming up on Thursday and comming back the following Monday, so 4 nights. (thurs,fri,sat,sun).  That's $480 there.  They also hold roughly half of that as a cover for anything you ordered or any incidentals, so push that to $720.  You'll get that back.

Food, if you're careful, you can do for under $50 a day, and possibly $20.  You should cover all five days, so that's $250.

And finally, you need spending money for all the artists!

So, 300+720+250=$1270, the rest for spending on artists.


----------

